# Kövér vagyok. Na és?



## rókalány (2004 Április 23)

Ezt a cikket ma reggel olvastam a villamoson, és a nagy fogyi közepette nagyon jól esett....  És a barátom jutott eszembe, aki ezt mondta nemrég, mikro mesztelenül fotózott negem: Rubens sírna az irigységtől, ha látná ezeket a fotókat!  
*Nőt akarok – kövéret!*Kezdem ott, hogy gyűlölöm a divatot. Mármint ha nőről van szó. Bírja már eldönteni valaki, ha férfinak nevezi magát, hogyan szereti a nőt: véresen, közepesen átsütve, vagy well-done (értsd szűzen, némi tapasztalattal, vagy hétpróbás ördögnek)

További választások: köcsögduda, formás labdacs, vagy deszka, anyányi gömbölydedség, vagy sportos simaság. Vagy esetleg ez is, az is, csak hamiskás legyen a tekintete, érzékeny a lába köze. Hanem a divatmajmot megvetem. Aki mindig Kate-tel kezd, csak épp hogy Winslettel, hol Mosszal folytatja, aszerint hogy milyen szélirányt jósol a tévé, és hogy ki van a Cosmo címlapján. Én itt és most egyszer és mindenkorra kijelentem: a kövér nőkér élek-halok. És ezt mint magánember mondom.
Volt egyszer egy bájos ausztrál színésznő, nagy, bongyor, barna hajjal, kerek pofival, formás, feltűnő mellel, édes, harapnivaló popsival. Úgy hívták: Nicole Kidman, de a kutya sem ismerte. Van egy hollywoodi díva: szőke, egyenes hajú, csontos arcú, a kulcscsontja úgy kidudorodik hústalan mellkasából, hogy még betörné a fejét annak, aki a keblére akarna borulni. Mindenki ismeri: ő a mai Nicole Kidman. Ugye nem kell mondanom, hogy melyiket szeretem?

Nekem legyen nőből a nő
Gömbölyödjön a hátsója, ahogy megy fel előttem a lépcsőn, vesszen el a fejem a két melle közt, ha magához húz. Ne a gyerekosztályon vásároljon a Marks&Spencer-ben (mert valljátok be, sokan vagytok így vele), negyvenkettes méretnél kisebb darabra rá se nézzen. Ne úgy dobáljam a táncparketten, mint valami súlytalan bábut – rám szegeződjön ott minden tekintet, ha egyszer megemelem debellámat. Ha vacsorázni viszem, ne kelljen előre odatelefonálnom, hogy sovány tejből is csinálnak-e koffeinmentes kapucsinót, s villájával ne ímmel-ámmal döfködje nekem a salátát, s ne úgy nézzen rám, mint egy anyagyilkosra, ha meg találom kérdezni, desszertet kér-e. De ha ragaszkodik a kecsketáphoz, mert egészséges, egye meg előételnek, hogy aztán jóízűen falhassa a dupla bifszteket á la Rossini, vagy az ördögpennét, vagy esetleg mind a kettőt, ha épp korog a gyomra. És csak bátran puszilja be utána az omlós tiramisut – hadd lássam, hogy élvezi az életet. Annyi kalóriát úgyse tud letuszkolni a torkán, hogy le ne dolgozza az ágyban, ha én vagyok az edzője.

És igen
A nagy közhely nekem is bejött: a kövér nők vidámabbak, röhögősebbek, kiegyensúlyozottabbak. (Egészen addig, amíg az ízlésterror boldogtalanná nem teszi őket másságukért. Mert az rohamosan szedi áldozatait!) És ami fontosabb: százszor jobbak az ágyban, ha az én nem tudományos módszerekkel készült, ám annál szélesebb körű kimutatásomnak hinni lehet. Mindjárt megtalálom például a mellüket, vízszintben és vaksötétben is. Hátha még világos van! – jaj, már a gondolatra is de megkeményedtem! Van-e szebb annál, amikor egy rengő mellű, édes hasú, vaskos combú, buja szépség a lába közé kapja férfiasságomat, és amúgy istenigazából meglovagol! Órákig el tudom nézni a női nem győzelmi galoppját, s ha netán eldurranok a nagy élvezetben, szinte azonnal folytatom egy ilyen döggel.
Annyit mondok lányok: ácsi! Nem kell utánozni a kifutó piszkafáit, de még a csinos Cosmo lányokat sem, ha nektek nem olyan az alakotok! Eszetekbe ne jusson éhezni, az ájulásig futni, vagy pláne bélfürdőre menni. Egyetek, igyatok, hancúrozzatok, és reggel ugorjatok el egy laza szigetkörre – hadd csodáljam inkognitóban ütemesen ugráló melleteket. Ha nem hiszitek el, hogy múló divat ez a mostani, üssetek fel egy Rubens albumot!


----------



## Spanky (2004 Április 23)

> *És a barátom jutott eszembe, aki ezt mondta nemrég, mikro mesztelenül fotózott negem: Rubens sírna az irigységtől, ha látná ezeket a fotókat! *



A barátod volt mesztelen ? pironkodo


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2004, 09:00 AM
> *
> A barátod volt mesztelen ? *


 meno cool


----------



## rókalány (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2004, 09:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Igen, ő is...


----------



## mioki (2004 Április 23)

Mondjuk én alapból nem vagyok ilyen, de elhatároztam, hogy ilyen leszek  Ugyanis olvasgattam valami szupertrendi női magazint a fogorvosi váróban, a végén már csak végigrohantam a képeken és szabályosan rosszul lettem tőle, hogy milyennek kellene lennem :wacko: 
Milyen ruhákat viseljek, hogyan sminkeljem magam, mit egyek, hogyan járjak, mivel kenjem magam, stb :wacko: 
A ruhák max. bulira vehetők fel, ha utcára veszed, bizony le k****lak futyul smink dettó. Kaja: kis száraz madáreleség, legalább a gyümölcslé jól mutatott mellette. Reggelire tulajdonképpen ehető, de ebédnak ajánlva? :wacko: annyi kenőcsöt magamra kenve pedig 1 hét alatt tönkremegy a bőröm... mindenki fogyózik, ez a normális, mindenki 180 magas és 40 kiló, ez a normális, mindenki csinibaba, ez a normális, mindenkit a sztárok magánélete éredekel, főleg párkapcsolatai, illetve az, hogy ők hogyan diétáznak, öltözködnek, kenik magukat, ez a normális, stb. stb.

Kicsit elkeseredtem, tényleg ilyenekkel tömik manapság a fiatalság fejét??? Régen is voltak hasonló újságok, de azok valahogy kultúrát is adtak és nem azt próbálták bizonygatni, hogy az üresfejűeké a világ :wacko: 

Bocsi, kicsit eltértem az eredeti témától. De a lényeg az, teljesen mindegy milyen vagy, maradj természetes! pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by rókalány+Apr 23 2004, 07:04 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rókalány @ Apr 23 2004, 07:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Apr 23 2004, 09:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Igen, ő is...  [/b][/quote]
müvészi képek lehetnek.
szeretem a fotozás meno


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

Akkor valahol a 2 kozott van a helyes ut. Nem szeretem a csontkollekcio noket, azon meg mosolygok, hogy a molett vagy tulsulyos emberek ahelyett, hogy lefogynanak megidealizaljak a teltseget. A tulsuly sok betegseg forrasa (sziv es errendszeri betegsegek). Sem azt nem szeretnem, ha a tancparketten egy Barbie tipusu 20 kilos not porgetnek, mint a papirzsebkendot, sem azt ha az ejszaka kozepen egy 160 kilos no rammaszna. (arrol nem beszelve, hogy a tulsulyos embereknek nincs kondicioja... nista reggelig maratoni sex) 

Szoval en ko komenyen szenvedek azert, hogy a 189 magassagomhoz a kozel 95 kilom ne zsir, hanem izom formajaban legyen rajtam, de azert egy ici-pici pocakot mindig megtartok, hogy "normalis" ferfinak nezzek ki. Szoval a noi ideal szerintem: a no, akin van mit fogni, de nem tesz ki kettot.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by incognito_@Apr 23 2004, 07:18 AM
> * Akkor valahol a 2 kozott van a helyes ut. Nem szeretem a csontkollekcio noket, azon meg mosolygok, hogy a molett vagy tulsulyos emberek ahelyett, hogy lefogynanak megidealizaljak a teltseget. A tulsuly sok betegseg forrasa (sziv es errendszeri betegsegek). Sem azt nem szeretnem, ha a tancparketten egy Barbie tipusu 20 kilos not porgetnek, mint a papirzsebkendot, sem azt ha az ejszaka kozepen egy 160 kilos no rammaszna. (arrol nem beszelve, hogy a tulsulyos embereknek nincs kondicioja... nista reggelig maratoni sex)
> 
> *


 :meghajolo


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

Jol érzem magam ugy-ahogy vagyok. 
Ha egy pasi kövérnek talál: apám,ott az ajto,ott ki is mehetsz.
Ha soványnak,arra se probáljon meg rávenni,hogy meghizzak.
A divatra tojok bele magasrol.Megveszem azt a göncöt amiben jol érzem magam.
A frizurám is olyan amilyet én akarok.
Sminket illetöen a természetességet szeretem: kiemelni mértékkel azt a szépet amivel "dicsekedni" lehet.Mivel olyan gyönyörü vagyok  ,igy elég a fekete szempillafesték.Néha egy enyhe szinü ruzs.

A szépség akárki akármit mond belülröl jön.Az intelligencia ugyanigy.A nöiesség szintén: egy szép,csinos nöre bármit rálehet adni: minden jol áll neki.

Ami ezt a sok szemét-cikket illeti az ujságokban: olvassa aki akarja.Sok igazság is rejlik benne ugyanakkor....már ami az egészséges életmodot illeti.Az semmi másrol nem szol,csak a szokásos régi szöveg: megtalálni a középutat.

B)


----------



## mioki (2004 Április 23)

Szerintem nincs "helyes út"  Szerencsére mindenkinek más az ízlése, így mindenkinek jut pár előbb-utóbb. Csak az emberekben növelni kellene a tolerancia érzését azokkal szemben, akik nem feltétlenül felelnek meg az ő elvárásaiknak...


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

Egyetértek incognitoval abban,hogy sok tulsulyos ember ahelyett,hogy megprobálna lefogyni vagy csak 3 kilo csokit enni az 5 helyett,legalizálja a kövérséget.
Valoban a tulsuly sajnos rengeteg betegséget hoz magával...pláne a mai világban ahol annyi kövér ember van.Ezek száma csak növekszik.
Ma nem azért papolnak az orovosok stb,hogy fejezzük be a dohányzást...csak azért,hogy menjünk saját pici lábainkon 10 métert.Gyalog és nem kocsival...hátha egy grammal kevesebb zsir lesz habos testünkön.


----------



## mioki (2004 Április 23)

Csak nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy vannak, akik tesznek ellene, de mégis túlsúlyosak, pl. egy betegség miatt. Ezért kell elfogadni az embereket olyannak, amilyenek. Sosem tudhatod mi van a háttérben... Amikorra meg kiderül már esetleg elvesztetted a barátságát, szerelmét, stb... és ha valóban ő nem tesz eleget azért, hogy kevesebb legyen a túlsúlya, akkor te barátként sokkal többet tudsz neki segíteni, mint esetleg bántó megjegyzésekkel, csak azért, mert nem ő az ideálod...


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

Minden embernek szuveren joga ugy erezni jol magat, ahogy van. De nekem senki se mondja, hogy hogy az az erzeki, amikor egy no mikozben etelt rendel, csokit, cukorkat vagy sosmogyorot majszol. Vagy tv nezes kozben chipset ragicsal... Ez ugyan sokkal kenyelmesebb, mint egy konditeremben izzadni, de amerikaban nagyon sok a tulsulyos ember es nekem ez nem tetszik. Mas a noi gombolydedseg, meg megint mas ha valakirol 2 perc gyaloglas utan folyik a viz es levegoert kapkod... (hozzateszem, a Rubensi szepsegideal felett el jart az ido. 2004-et irunk es az ideal mar nem a Milloi Venusz)


----------



## Guest (2004 Április 23)

mioki

A kövér embereknek 1 %-a kövér betegség miatt.

Egy nö aki szült X gyereket és nem tudta leadni a felesleges kilokat megértem,söt én is képen nyomnám azt aki ezért megszol.

A gond pont azokkal a kövér emberekkel van,akiröl incognito beszél: aki soz szerint zabálja kilora a chips-et, a pattogatott kukoricát,aki minden nap pizzázik,McDonald's....és 2 métert nem tud menni mert szivrohamot kap....és a hájas hasukat tömni kell bele a nadrágba...


----------



## mioki (2004 Április 23)

Hmmm... incognito, én nem lennék a te eseted... éjjel-nappal zabálok... pironkodo :rohog És bizny van olyan férfi, aki éppen a 160 cent, 160 kilót szereti... bármily' meglepő...

És közben az is eszembe jutott, hogy szeretsz valakit, aztán esetleg meghízik (oka most mindegy)... csak ezért nem szeretnéd tovább??? Oké, ha közben tényleg elhagyta magát minden szempontból, akor nem lehet szemethúnyni felette, de pl. sok lány eccerűen a fogamzásgátlótól hízik meg, van aki elég rendesen (oké, ezt abba lehet hagyni, csak egy példa volt...)


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

A vendég én voltam.... B)


----------



## rókalány (2004 Április 23)

Nem is arról van szó, incognito, hogy az ember zabáljon hétpofára, hanem arról, hogy jóízűen egyél, ha éhes vagy, és ne csak piszkáld a kaját. És bizony szerintem érzéki tud az lenni, ha jóízűen eszik valaki, ha meg olyat látol, aki ímmel ámmal eszik, az jut eszedbe, hogy ennek az embernek savanyú az élet.
Abban nem értek egyet veled, hogy ha az emberen több kiló van a kelleténél, nincs kondija. Én sosem voltam nádszálalkat, de 3 éves korom óta síelek, 4 éves korom óta úszom. A gimiben majdnem profiszerűen aerobikoztam, és aki nem ismer, mindig rácsodálkozik a fizikai erőnlétemre, ha úgy adódik. 
Amúgy meg én sem azt akartam ezzel a topiccal mondani, hogy "Hajrá, zabáljunk, legyünk kövérek!", hanem feltettem ezt a cikket, mert tetszett. 
Igen, van benne anti-trend propaganda, sőt, kicsit bunkó néhol, de üdítő olvasmány egy Cosmóban.


----------



## mioki (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Apr 23 2004, 04:52 PM
> * mioki
> 
> A kövér embereknek 1 %-a kövér betegség miatt.
> ...


 Tudom, hogy miről beszél. Én csak annyit mondok, hogy ezt nem tudhatod, amikor megismerkedsz vele... később persze kiderül, hogy csak ezért ilyen, de akkor meg neked, mint barátnak "illene" segíteni... mert ha együtt sportoltok, akkor talán ő is belead mindent, vagy ismertess meg vele egészségesebb ételeket, stb. Lehetnek lelki okai is az elhízásnak, akkor elég eccerűen a barátságod 

Oké, naív vagyok és túl sokat várok a világtól. De én akkor is így látom pironkodo


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

En ateltem mind a kettot: amikor bevonultam katonanak 78 kilo voltam, amikor leszerelterm, meg vagy 105... A sajat magam miatti igenyessegbol fogytam le (jobban mondva formaltam at a haszontalan zsirt izomma. gyerek korom ota szinte profi szinten sportoltam. eleg sok mindent.) elmentem volna belesnek is, akkor azt mondom, akinek nem tetszik, ne nezzen ram. de nem ez a megoldas. (arrol nem beszelve, ha meglatok egy fiatal not, akin tobb van, az elso gondolatom, hogy ez 1-2 gyerek utan meg egyszer ekkora lesz)

Sz'al, mindenki dontson, ahogy akar, egy biztos a tulsulyos nok tolem biztonsagban vannak.


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

Meg annyit ehez, hogy imadok enni es egyaltalan nem fogyokurazok.


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

Arra nincs i szükséged...de ahogy a fényképed elnézem...fodrászhoz mit szolnál ?

 :lol: B)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 23)

:rohog :rohog


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

Na,megjött a kárörvendö.... B)  Welcome to the Club.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Apr 23 2004, 11:36 AM
> * Arra nincs i szükséged...de ahogy a fényképed elnézem...fodrászhoz mit szolnál ?
> 
> :lol: B) *


    
Egyetértek... :wacko:


----------



## Boszi (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Apr 23 2004, 09:25 AM
> * Jol érzem magam ugy-ahogy vagyok.
> Ha egy pasi kövérnek talál: apám,ott az ajto,ott ki is mehetsz.
> Ha soványnak,arra se probáljon meg rávenni,hogy meghizzak.
> ...


 :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo meno Na most Te eloztel meg Jullan, pontosan igy gondolom en is


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

Finally !!!!! Yes !!!! Megelöztem Boszi-t !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


      

De tuti,hogy legközelebb én fogok hajlongani.....addig is örülök...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 23)

Olyan szep ez az oszhang, Nem ferek be?


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 23)

Hova akarsz beférni,lelkem? Tolakodni a sorba a fodrászhoz vagy közém és Boszi közé...

Boszi,
Beengedjük?  

Van csokid?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 23)

Hozom a talicskat


----------



## Boszi (2004 Április 23)

Kerdeztem Anyamat hogy milyen lenni egy "idosebb" nonek. Azt mondta hogy szuper....mert nincs mar ott a stressz hogy megkell felelni vagy kovetni a divatot, ha egy ferfi baratsagos nem kell mar rogton arra gondolni hogy na vajon mit is akarhat toled igazan es a rancok vagy az az a par extra kilo a kor kierdemelt jelei. 

Az xtra kilokkal kapcsolatban 20on eves koromban szenvedtem es dietaztam eleget hogy valahogy kinezzek ugy ahogy a magazinokban szoktak lenni a nok. Nem hiszem hogy nagyon boldog voltam. 30as eveimben rajottem hogy mindenkinek van egy sajat normalis test sullya, az ember egyen egeszsegesen mozogjon es vigyazzon hogy ne hizzon el. Ha egy no jol erzi magat a sajat boreben az latszik rajta es a tobbiek is ugy fognak viszonyulni hozza.


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Apr 23 2004, 11:36 AM
> * Arra nincs i szükséged...de ahogy a fényképed elnézem...fodrászhoz mit szolnál ?
> 
> :lol: B) *


 Ez a haj kiemeli a szeles vallaimat.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 23)

Aha :blink:


----------



## Boszi (2004 Április 23)

Csocsike alljon szepen sorba


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Apr 23 2004, 11:58 AM
> * Csocsike alljon szepen sorba   *


 Ki moge? pironkodo


----------



## Boszi (2004 Április 23)

Azert van most annyi hajad mert kesobb ugyis kifog hullani es elvezni akarod addig ameddig lehet?


----------



## Boszi (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Apr 23 2004, 11:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Apr 23 2004, 11:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Boszi_@Apr 23 2004, 11:58 AM
> * Csocsike alljon szepen sorba    *


Ki moge? pironkodo [/b][/quote]
hehehehehehe don't start it


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 23)

Mer? h34r:


----------



## incognito (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by incognito+Apr 23 2004, 11:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (incognito @ Apr 23 2004, 11:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-jullan_@Apr 23 2004, 11:36 AM
> * Arra nincs i szükséged...de ahogy a fényképed elnézem...fodrászhoz mit szolnál ?
> 
> :lol: B) *


Ez a haj kiemeli a szeles vallaimat.   [/b][/quote]
jobb?


----------



## Boszi (2004 Április 23)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Apr 23 2004, 12:02 PM
> * Mer? h34r: *


 ha' mer... i just pictured smthng.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Április 23)

smiley: kaján mosoly
Egy nő legyen szép, egy pasi meg legyen gazdag vagy okos. vagy mindkettő...
smiley: kaján mosoly


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 24)

Haha...Garfi, szép vagyok :wacko: de hol van a gazdag pasi????

:wacko:


----------



## Garfi (2004 Április 24)

Ééén.. ööö... csíkos, meg kedves, meg ...


----------



## jullan (2004 Április 24)

Gazdag?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 24)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Apr 24 2004, 01:20 AM
> * Haha...Garfi, szép vagyok :wacko: de hol van a gazdag pasi????
> 
> :wacko: *


 h34r:


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 10)

nahaaat
csak most olvasom a jo kis temoszt a fogyizasrol stb.  
Ha en pasi lennek, akkor tutti a nagyseggu cicis csajookat birnam. B) 
Nem birom h mostanaban mindenki olyan kakabelu. Meg kajalni se lehet veluk egy jot mert csak piszkaljak az eteluket.
Aki nem elvezi az evest sem az mit elvez az eletben??????  

Megbantam  h ilyen sokaig tavol maradtam a dumcsi nevu szenvedelybetegsegemtol es lemaradok az ilyen jo kis temakrol.  

Dehat amint tudjuk a rasztak nem tapostak eleg gyorsan a dinamot....


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Jun 10 2004, 01:47 PM
> * nahaaat
> csak most olvasom a jo kis temoszt a fogyizasrol stb.
> Ha en pasi lennek, akkor tutti a nagyseggu cicis csajookat birnam. B)
> ...


 Dehát fogyiztál te is 1 csomót!!!  
Különben én nem fogyókúrázom, mert semmi kedvem azért a pár kilóért ami lejön heteket szenvedni. Inkább maradok 161 centi - 54 kiló. Amúgy is van elég baj az életben minek idegesítsem magam ezzel!


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 10)

Igen fogyiztam es le is ment egy csomo, de meg van hatra egy otos. az mar rohogve is lemegy.
De az igazat megvallva ha szazot kilo lennek akkot is tok jol ereznem magam a boromben. az otven negy kilo teljesen rendben van, meg hizhatsz is egy otost.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 10)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Jun 10 2004, 02:08 PM
> * Igen fogyiztam es le is ment egy csomo, de meg van hatra egy otos. az mar rohogve is lemegy.
> De az igazat megvallva ha szazot kilo lennek akkot is tok jol ereznem magam a boromben. az otven negy kilo teljesen rendben van, meg hizhatsz is egy otost. *


 Kitartást kívánok neked, és minden elismerésem! 
Szerintem nekem marad ez ha sokat eszem 1 kilóval több ha keveset akkor 2-3al kevesebb de mindig is ez volt az alaphelyzet (kivéve 20as éveim derekán amikor azt hittem hogy én leszek a legjobb csaj a városban és nem átallottam 45-47 kiló lenni! :rohog )


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 10)

Ne aggodj Karibka, errol en is lemaradtam, de most vegre vegigolvastam, mert elovetted a temat  
Egyszer egy pasi megkerdezte tolem
-Mennyi volt a legkissebb sulyod?
Mire a valaszom-Azt hiszem olyan 3 kg korul  
Erre kozolte velem , hogy ideje lenne fogyokuraznom :blink: 
Marhara fol voltam haborodva, ugyanis az utobbi majd` 20 evben minden fele megeroltetes nelkul tartottam a sulyomat 50-52 kg-t a 165 magassagomhoz.  
Mikor fogyokura kerul szoba, mindig megjegyzem, hogy en is fogyokurazok  
nehogy kinezzenek a tarsasagbol, bar hozza szoktam fuzni:
-A fogyokuramat csak az etkezesek idejere fuggesztem fol ideiglenesen  
A ket terhessegem idejen sem hiztam el igazan, olyannyira nem, hogy mikor a kissebbik fiammal indultam a korhazba ki akart vagni a doki, mondvan korai meg asszonyom--- pironkodo 
A Masodik gyerekkel, osszesen 6 es fel kilot hiztam es abbol 3 a gyerek volt.  
(ennek most 18 eve :wacko:  )
Soha nem vakaroztam azon, hogy megegyem-e ezt vagy azt a kajat, pironkodo ha egyszer jolesik es szeretem .  
Miota itt vagyok a kenyelmesebb eletmoddal sikerult osszekapnom 4-5 kilo "folosleget", de ez az utobbi idoben, (ertsd kb 2 honap) el is tunt.
Semmi mast nem kell tenni, mint nemi mozgast is felvenni a napi teendok koze.  
Sajnalom a mai fiatalokat, hogy hulyesegekkel tomik a fejuket, trendeknek akarnak megfelelni, pedig az is eleg lenne, ha megtanulnak jol erezni magukat a borukben. :wacko: 
Nem hiszem hogy az elet egyetlen celja, -megnoni 190 cm-esre, palcikalabakat noveszteni, es napi egy salata levelen elni, mert ezt varja el toled a nehany idiota pedofil divatdiktator altal iranyitott MEDIA.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 13)

hmm, DUli ebben igazad van.
Es kulonben is miota fontosabbak a belso ertekek a kulsonel? MIert kell h mindenki csinibaba meg izompolos menocsavo legyen?

Ez engem iszonyat irrital. :angry: 

A ferjemnek mindig azt mondom amikor ledagiz  hogy oruljon mert legalbb o egy olyan not vett el akin van mit fogni, es nem a csontot meg a bort olelei at.

Persze o meg sajna elegge vekony tipus, de mar hizlalom


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 13)

Óóóó, hogy én miért csak most találtam meg ezt a topicot?! Az alapcikken teljesen fellelkesültem, mert ugye nem tartozom a csontkollekciók közé...

"...Egy hete diétázom, mert meguntam a kövérségem. Nem iszom cukros teát és kólát (mást sem nagyon, tehát kezdek kiszáradni), nem eszem kenyeret, húst... ellenben saláta dögivel... (Na, az utóbbi héten 3x esett le úgy a vércukrom, hogy nem kicsit lettem rosszul.) Szedek valamilyen caps-t, amiben különböző olajok vannak, iszom gyógyteákat, a fülemben tűk voltak/lesznek (éppen nincsenek) ... a kilók meg ragaszkodnak hozzám, mintha mindig is rajtam lettek volna. Pedig csak 7 éve. De akkor egy év alatt 30 rámugrott, és én csak néztem, és nem tudtam mit csinálni... Most próbálok, de nem akar elindulni. Tudom, hogy kitartás, mert nektek is összejött, de olyan nehéz. Még majd a torna. Múltkor kipróbáltam, de nem éreztem jól magam a sok káka csaj között. Itthon meg uncsi egyedül. De nem adom fel. Most nem. Főleg, hogy a minap egy srác úgy nézett rám, mint ahogy 10 éve utoljára nem is kevesen... Ismét nőnek éreztem magam. 30-cal kevesebben meg majd méginkább..."

Egyébként a kövérségnek nagyon soxor lelki oka is van, és hiába tesz meg az ember mindent, mégis maradnak a kilók. Főleg úgy, hogy a mai világban tényleg az anorexiás lányok a divatosak. És hiába mondják a pasik, hogy nem... Állítólag a szex jobb a gömbölyűbb csajokkal, de mindig eszembe jut a mondás: nagy kofferbe jobb pakolni, de égő vele utazni... 

Úgyhogy örüljünk annak, hogy mindenkinek más az ízlése!


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 13)

Szonja, tetszik a hozzáállásod! :meghajolo 
Jó fej vagy!


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Június 13)

a baj csak az hogy a noiesen telt csajokat is lekoverezik azok a kedves pesti fiuk. Hat belolem ezek utan nem esznek


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 13)

Köszi, Ági!

(Zárójelben jegyzem meg, hogy azért nem ilyen könnyű a kövérséget viselni, bár én a szerencsésebbek közé tartozom...általában...)


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Jun 13 2004, 03:25 PM
> * a baj csak az hogy a noiesen telt csajokat is lekoverezik azok a kedves pesti fiuk. Hat belolem ezek utan nem esznek  *


 Hát ez is az, amiért én privát nem jövök ki a magyar férfiakkal....
Még "lánykoromban" Pesten egy diskoban mögém állt egy alak, belelihegett a fülembe, és azt mondta: " tudod, hogy nagy feneked van"?- akkor kb. 50 kg. voltam...Rögtön megy a húsmustra, ahogy belépsz egy szórakozóhelyre, vagy egy társaságba. Meg a hülye szokás, hogy mindenkit le akarnak nyomni, lökik a sódert, mindegy az is hogy nem vagy egyedül. Legalábbis amikor még otthon éltem Pesten így volt. Azon kevés, aki meg az elején normálisnak tünt, a kapcsolatban kritizált. Regényt lehetne írni erröl. <_<


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Június 13)

Szerintem a gombolyded forma csak elony


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 13 2004, 01:36 PM
> * Még "lánykoromban" Pesten egy diskoban mögém állt egy alak, belelihegett a fülembe, és azt mondta: " tudod, hogy nagy feneked van"?- *


 az ember esze megáll.
milyen lelkivilága lehet egy pasinak aki ilyen beszolásal mutatkozik be.
mit várt a barom ? hogy ezek után azt mondod neki, hogy "jo van, akkor gyere haza velem és dugjunk egyett" ?
ekkora tahot


----------



## voila (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jun 13 2004, 03:55 PM
> * Szerintem a gombolyded forma csak elony *


 Mennyire gombolyded? szivar


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jun 13 2004, 03:55 PM
> * Szerintem a gombolyded forma csak elony *


 Nekem fiúban is az tetszik, ha van TESTE. Inkább legyen rajta egy kicsit több fognivaló, mint csak csont. A body buldinges pacsirtákat meg ki nem állhatom.


----------



## voila (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 13 2004, 03:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 13 2004, 03:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Ági21_@Jun 13 2004, 01:36 PM
> * Még "lánykoromban" Pesten egy diskoban mögém állt egy alak, belelihegett a fülembe, és azt mondta: " tudod, hogy nagy feneked van"?- *


az ember esze megáll.
milyen lelkivilága lehet egy pasinak aki ilyen beszolásal mutatkozik be.
mit várt a barom ? hogy ezek után azt mondod neki, hogy "jo van, akkor gyere haza velem és dugjunk egyett" ?
ekkora tahot  [/b][/quote]


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 13 2004, 03:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 13 2004, 03:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Ági21_@Jun 13 2004, 01:36 PM
> * Még "lánykoromban" Pesten egy diskoban mögém állt egy alak, belelihegett a fülembe, és azt mondta: " tudod, hogy nagy feneked van"?- *


az ember esze megáll.
milyen lelkivilága lehet egy pasinak aki ilyen beszolásal mutatkozik be.
mit várt a barom ? hogy ezek után azt mondod neki, hogy "jo van, akkor gyere haza velem és dugjunk egyett" ?
ekkora tahot  [/b][/quote]
Spanky, Te már annyira normálisan gondolkodsz, hogy azt hiszem hogy nö vagy!  
Komolyan, nagyon furák a pasik néha. Ha ez csak velem történt volna meg, akkor azt hinném, én vagyok az oka. Valószínü, azt hiszik az a menö, a nagy laza duma. Erre állnak a nök, meg a feltuningolt kocsira, meg a bodys izmokra. Amelyik meg kicsit jobban keres, meg jól néz ki, az meg még jobban el van szállva magától.
A barátnöm Pesten egy nagyon csinos (tökéletes alak, magas, szép), nö, 36 éves. Felháborodva hívott a múltkor, hogy egy Pub-ban egy 60körüli faszi azt mondta neki, hogy ö perverz, mert 3 évvel fiatalabb barátja van. Egy 36 éves nö örüljön, ha egy 50 fölötti szóba áll vele. Így mondta neki. Szép? Itt nálunk, mindenki kap társat, dagi, sovány, alaktalan, görbe, szép. Itt nem kritizálják a testi adottságai miatt, szóba sem jön ilyesmi. Sokkal fontosabb hogy belül milyen, mennyi esze van, és mennyire talpraesett.


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Június 13)

Errol jut eszembe , az osszel mikor Pesten jartam, az anyukam meselte mit latott a metronal. A mozgolepcson egy ferfi allt, elotte, felette egy lepcsovel) egy csinos fiatal lany allt. A ferfi keze a lany szoknyja alatt matatott, anyu mogottuk allva megbotrankozva nezte:"ezek a fiatalok'' A lany huzongott, de vegul is csak mikor leszalltak a mozgolepcsorol derult ki nem tartoztak ossze. A lany balra, a ferfi jobbra huzott. 
Ilyenek is vannak :-(


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Június 13)

Kulonben itt Kanadaban, Usaban, sokkal masabb a ferfiak nokhoz valo hozzallasa. Peldaul nekem, miutan eljottem Pesrtol, kimondottan hianyzott egy par evig, hogy a ferfiak nem allnak meg es nem futyulnek utanam, vagy nem tesznek megjegyzest. Pesten belvarosban nottem fel ehez voltam hozzaszokva . Lanyok, Komolyan hianyzott akar hiszitek akar nem.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Június 13)

Ja, még az jutott eszembe, hogy végülis kisugárzás kérdése az egész, mert látni lepukkant dagikat és olyat is, aki viszont dagad az életerőtől, szexiségtől. Ugyanez persze a vékonyakra is igaz.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 13)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 13 2004, 02:10 PM
> * A barátnöm Pesten egy nagyon csinos (tökéletes alak, magas, szép), nö, 36 éves. Felháborodva hívott a múltkor, hogy egy Pub-ban egy 60körüli faszi azt mondta neki, hogy ö perverz, mert 3 évvel fiatalabb barátja van. Egy 36 éves nö örüljön, ha egy 50 fölötti szóba áll vele. Így mondta neki. Szép? Itt nálunk, mindenki kap társat, dagi, sovány, alaktalan, görbe, szép. Itt nem kritizálják a testi adottságai miatt, szóba sem jön ilyesmi. Sokkal fontosabb hogy belül milyen, mennyi esze van, és mennyire talpraesett. *


 Sajnos ez semmi más mint durungság. 
Neveletlen durongok sajnos mindenhol vannak.
kb. 15 éve Torontoba a feleségem és két barátnöje beültek egy pub-ba, melo után egy kicsit csevegni.
Egy fazon odavágodik az asztalukhoz udvarolni.
Illedelmesen kérték a pasit, hogy hagya öket béként mert csak beszélgetni jöttek be és nem férfi vadászatra.
Erre a fazon hangosan le**szta öket, hogy "büdös lezbik, minek jönnek ide".  

Barmok vannak mindenhol :angry:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)




----------



## lyvian (2004 Június 14)

meno cool


----------



## Citrom (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jun 13 2004, 04:39 PM
> * Kulonben itt Kanadaban, Usaban, sokkal masabb a ferfiak nokhoz valo hozzallasa. Peldaul nekem, miutan eljottem Pesrtol, kimondottan hianyzott egy par evig, hogy a ferfiak nem allnak meg es nem futyulnek utanam, vagy nem tesznek megjegyzest. Pesten belvarosban nottem fel ehez voltam hozzaszokva . Lanyok, Komolyan hianyzott akar hiszitek akar nem. *


 Hihi, ez jo! Ezzel en is igy voltam. Aztan atszokik az ember. Most mar zavarna a futtyongetes. (Lehet, hogy oregszunk?)


----------



## Boszi (2004 Június 14)

Engemet nagyon zavart es idegesitett mikor otthon voltam es futyulgettek. Nem vagyok en diszpeldany akit mercezni kell futty szoval. Meg aztan azt sem tudtam hogy mit kell olyankor csinalni...vissza futyuljek? integessek? jobban riszaljam a hatsom? Megis mit varnak ilyenkor?? Nekem az tetszik ami itt van, mindenki megy a sajat orra utan


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Jun 14 2004, 02:31 AM
> * ..... Nekem az tetszik ami itt van, mindenki megy a sajat orra utan  *


 Szag utan???? :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Két férfi találkozik. Az egyik két bőröndöt cipel. 
- Elutazol? - kérdi a másik. 
- Elegem lett az asszonyból. Megcsalt. 
- Megcsalt? És te ezt szó nélkül hagyod? Ha az én feleségem ilyet tenne, hát én...darabokra szedném. 
- Mit gondolsz, én mit cipelek?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

A fütyülgetés szerintem is nagyon ciki. Nagyon zavaró hogy nem lehet nyugodtan végigmenni nyáron az utcán 1 polóban és miniszoknyában ha 40 fok van mert nagyon otromba és selejtes külsejű (merthogy nyilvánvalóan csak ilyenek) férfiak beszólogatnak,+ tudni lehet hogy bizonyos testrészeim méregetése után született meg piciny kis agyukban hogy ők ezt fogják tenni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Szoval, a lanyok azert oltoznek sexisen mert nagyon meleg van? Erre nem is gondoltam. Arra sem , hogy a miniszoknyat, es a kivagott bluzt a meleg ellen talaltak ki. Nem mondhatod komolyan. Ha egy no sexisen oltozik, anak oka van , tetszeni akar. Ha tetszik , akkor az a ferfi, aki ennek hangot ad , az egy perverz allat. Hogy is van ez?


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 14 2004, 06:06 AM
> * Szoval, a lanyok azert oltoznek sexisen mert nagyon meleg van? Erre nem is gondoltam. Arra sem , hogy a miniszoknyat, es a kivagott bluzt a meleg ellen talaltak ki. Nem mondhatod komolyan. Ha egy no sexisen oltozik, anak oka van , tetszeni akar. Ha tetszik , akkor az a ferfi, aki ennek hangot ad , az egy perverz allat. Hogy is van ez?  *


 Magamról tudok csak nyilatkozni - nyáron nyári ruhát hordok, 25 foknál még nadrágot polóval, 30nál már felveszem a rövid cuccokat.Ténylegesen az időjárás dönti el hogy mit viselek. Lehet hogy túlérzékeny vagyok de igenis utálom ha az utca népének azért akad meg a szeme rajtam mert látszik a combom közepe. Frusztrál ez az érzés, és nem azért mert ronda lábaim vannak, hanem mert inzultusnak érzem. Ha - és most csak álmodozom a magyar viszonyokat figyelembevéve - egy férfi esetleg tetszését akarja kifejezni, engedjen előre a közértben és hasonlók. Tehát inkább az udvariasság, vagy valamiféle tisztelet lenne tetszetős és nem az hogy mint a lóvásáron úgy viseljedjenek.


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 14)

Dialuna ! 100000 % -ig eggyet ertek veled meno meno 

A koverseggel kapcsolatban pedig csak annyit tudok mondani hogy mindeg van sovanyabb es mindeg van koverebb, szoval az relativ hogy ki sovany vagy kover.
En most csinaltatok egy polot felirassal: raja ez lessz :evil 
EN TUDOM HOGY EN KOVER VAGYOK...... DE TE RONDAVAGY....... DE EN TUDOK DIETAZNI!!!! :rohog :rohog :evil :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Jun 14 2004, 06:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dialuna @ Jun 14 2004, 06:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@Jun 14 2004, 06:06 AM
> * Szoval, a lanyok azert oltoznek sexisen mert nagyon meleg van? Erre nem is gondoltam. Arra sem , hogy a miniszoknyat, es a kivagott bluzt a meleg ellen talaltak ki. Nem mondhatod komolyan. Ha egy no sexisen oltozik, anak oka van , tetszeni akar. Ha tetszik , akkor az a ferfi, aki ennek hangot ad , az egy perverz allat. Hogy is van ez?  *


Magamról tudok csak nyilatkozni - nyáron nyári ruhát hordok, 25 foknál még nadrágot polóval, 30nál már felveszem a rövid cuccokat.Ténylegesen az időjárás dönti el hogy mit viselek. Lehet hogy túlérzékeny vagyok de igenis utálom ha az utca népének azért akad meg a szeme rajtam mert látszik a combom közepe. Frusztrál ez az érzés, és nem azért mert ronda lábaim vannak, hanem mert inzultusnak érzem. Ha - és most csak álmodozom a magyar viszonyokat figyelembevéve - egy férfi esetleg tetszését akarja kifejezni, engedjen előre a közértben és hasonlók. Tehát inkább az udvariasság, vagy valamiféle tisztelet lenne tetszetős és nem az hogy mint a lóvásáron úgy viseljedjenek.  [/b][/quote]
Lehet hogy most kikapk de azert leirom. Azert mert valaki nonek szuletik , miert kell tisztelni, es kivaltsagjogokkal elhalmozni? Persze ha valaki tesz valamit ,ami miatt tiszteletet erdemel, az mas./ a miniszoknya ,nem tartozik ezek koze / Nagyon sok nonek jolesik ha eszreveszik oket. Ezert is oltoznek ,viselkednek ugy ahogy. Az ha egy no, a puszta megjelenesevel vagyakat gondolatokat tud ebreszteni, egy ferfiban, szerintem enek orulni kene. A szexis oltozkodesnek ez a celja, erre lett kitalalva. Gondolj bele, az alatok, lasd lepke illatcsikot huz magautan csalogatva a himeket, a No parfumot hasznal, Nem allitom, hogy a kozeledesnek nics kulturaltabb modja mint a futyulgetes , de ha csak odanezel es elmosolyodsz , azt a ferfit mar is boldogga tetted. Nem olyan nagy dolog ez.


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

Csöcsi :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## Ditta (2004 Június 14)

Abban igazad van hogy azert mert valaki nonek szuletett nincs kivaltsagos elonye vagy joga , de szerintem mindenkinek tisztelni kell a masik embert attol eltekintve hogy mijen nemunek szuletett. Kulonossen azokat akiket nem ismer az ember es meg mincs meggyozodve arrol hogy men erdemli meg az emberi megbecsulest.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Tudod ha egy no ugy oltozkodik es viselkedik, hogy az embernek csak a sex jut az eszebe rola, akkor ott hiba van. Illetve nincs hiba, csak tudomasul kell venni, hogy ez a fajta oltozkodes ,ilyen reakciot valt ki. Nekem ne mond azt hogy egy no azert hord attetszo ruhat, kivagot bluzt, felslicelt minit, mert meleg van. Ha meg a mezesmadzagot rangatja, akkor valalja a kovetkezmenyeket.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+Jun 14 2004, 06:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ Jun 14 2004, 06:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lehet hogy most kikapk de azert leirom. Azert mert valaki nonek szuletik , miert kell tisztelni, es kivaltsagjogokkal elhalmozni? Persze ha valaki tesz valamit ,ami miatt tiszteletet erdemel, az mas./ a miniszoknya ,nem tartozik ezek koze / Nagyon sok nonek jolesik ha eszreveszik oket. Ezert is oltoznek ,viselkednek ugy ahogy. Az ha egy no, a puszta megjelenesevel vagyakat gondolatokat tud ebreszteni, egy ferfiban, szerintem enek orulni kene. A szexis oltozkodesnek ez a celja, erre lett kitalalva. Gondolj bele, az alatok, lasd lepke illatcsikot huz magautan csalogatva a himeket, a No parfumot hasznal, Nem allitom, hogy a kozeledesnek nics kulturaltabb modja mint a futyulgetes , de ha csak odanezel es elmosolyodsz , azt a ferfit mar is boldogga tetted. Nem olyan nagy dolog ez.  [/b][/quote]
Természetesen pusztán csak azért mert nő vagyok semmiféle tiszteletet nem várok el, sőt azt sem hogy a férfiak másképp viselkedjenek, de a véleményem akkor is ez.Viszont mint ember szívesen venném ha nem a Kisanyám.....! felszólalások, meg a cöcöcgés kísérné egy csinos nő útját az utcán. Az viszont tény hogy egy mosoly biztos jól esik a férfinak is - viszont: én bármikor ilyen helyzet alakul ki, szinte menekülök mert ki tudja rámosolygok és akkor még jobban belelendül stb,stb. :rohog 
(Ugyanakkor örömmel jelentem hogy így 34 év magasságában már nem oly égetően aktuális ez a probléma mint még akár 10 évvel ezelőtt is.Úgyhogy 3 dolog lehet: 1. Már nem nézek ki olyan csinosan mint 10 éve, 2. Sikerült a városi rejtőzködés minden csínját bínját elsajátítani (discman a fülön,napszemüveg, sietős léptek stb...), 3. Mindakettő egyszerre!!! :rohog )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Kepzeld el hogy a ferfiak futyoreszes helyett odaszaladnanak egy csokor viraggal illendoen bemutatkoznanak es randevut kernenek, mondjuk ketpercenkent, esetenkent tomegesen. Szerintem jobb es veszelytelenebb a futyoreszes


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 14 2004, 07:23 AM
> * Kepzeld el hogy a ferfiak futyoreszes helyett odaszaladnanak egy csokor viraggal illendoen bemutatkoznanak es randevut kernenek, mondjuk ketpercenkent, esetenkent tomegesen. Szerintem jobb es veszelytelenebb a futyoreszes  *


 :rohog :rohog Ez igaz!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Tudtam , hogy megdumallak futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Jun 14 2004, 04:24 AM
> *
> Lehet hogy túlérzékeny vagyok de igenis utálom ha az utca népének azért akad meg a szeme rajtam mert látszik a combom közepe. *


 nem tehetek rola, de a combok közepét imádom futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)




----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 14 2004, 08:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 14 2004, 08:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Jun 14 2004, 04:24 AM
> *
> Lehet hogy túlérzékeny vagyok de igenis utálom ha az utca népének azért akad meg a szeme rajtam mert látszik a combom közepe. *


nem tehetek rola, de a combok közepét imádom futyul [/b][/quote]
:rohog cool


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 14 2004, 07:23 AM
> * Kepzeld el hogy a ferfiak futyoreszes helyett odaszaladnanak egy csokor viraggal illendoen bemutatkoznanak es randevut kernenek, mondjuk ketpercenkent, esetenkent tomegesen. *


 Nekem mondjuk ezt csípné a májam..    
Hmmm. válogatni a kendermagban!
Aztán hirtelen felébrednék, és rájönnék hogy nem én vagyok.... mondjuk Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 14 2004, 08:24 AM
> * nem tehetek rola, de a combok közepét imádom futyul *


 Na de Spanky! pironkodo pironkodo pironkodo 
Tipikus magyar férfiduma. :wacko:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

Én már mondtam, hogy puncivadász....


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 08:32 AM
> * Én már mondtam, hogy puncivadász....  *


 pironkodo :rohog :rohog :rohog    meno


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Szegyelje magat az ilyen  pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 06:32 AM
> * Én már mondtam, hogy puncivadász....  *


 de nem fütyörészö
pironkodo :wub:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 14 2004, 03:38 PM
> * Szegyelje magat az ilyen  pironkodo *


 eeegen?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 14 2004, 03:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 14 2004, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 06:32 AM
> * Én már mondtam, hogy puncivadász....  *


de nem fütyörészö
pironkodo :wub: [/b][/quote]
Hát akkor milyen? És ez :wub: mire fel?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 06:47 AM
> * Hát akkor milyen? És ez :wub: mire fel? *





> *Hát akkor milyen?*



Hát olyan, nem tolakodo, és illedelmes.



> *És ez :wub: mire fel?*



csak azért mert olyan aranyosak vagytok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Oh no


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

hehe.... most a fijjúk udvarolnak, nem fütyörésznek


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

hmmmm,


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 09:00 AM
> * hehe.... most a fijjúk udvarolnak, nem fütyörésznek  *


 Ez Te vagy Rókalány? meno 
Kis Vörös, Ravasz!  
A cickókért Spanky lefejeli a kompiját :lol:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 14 2004, 07:04 AM
> * A cickókért Spanky lefejeli a kompiját :lol: *


 mint a vakbálna a tengeralatjárot


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 14 2004, 09:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Jun 14 2004, 09:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Ági21_@Jun 14 2004, 07:04 AM
> * A cickókért Spanky lefejeli a kompiját :lol: *


mint a vakbálna a tengeralatjárot [/b][/quote]
Még szerencse hogy én delfin vagyok, meg cickótulajdonos...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Jun 14 2004, 07:06 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Jun 14 2004, 07:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Még szerencse hogy én delfin vagyok, meg cickótulajdonos...  [/b][/quote]


----------



## rókalány (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Jun 14 2004, 04:04 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Jun 14 2004, 04:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@Jun 14 2004, 09:00 AM
> * hehe.... most a fijjúk udvarolnak, nem fütyörésznek  *


Ez Te vagy Rókalány? meno 
Kis Vörös, Ravasz!  
A cickókért Spanky lefejeli a kompiját :lol: [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

:blink: pironkodo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Június 14)

különben az a kedves mosoly az ami megragadott


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 14)

Aha


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 14)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 14 2004, 09:10 AM
> * különben az a kedves mosoly az ami megragadott  *


 Sziasztok!
Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a kedves mosoly :lol:


----------



## bubi0513 (2008 Július 8)

Hűha, vajon tényleg létezik az, hogy valaki ilyen szépen írjon a dundikról? Hol van ez a valaki?


----------



## Piccolo (2008 Július 10)

Barátaim! 
Ha valakivel találkozom, aki korábban is ismert, és azt a megjegyzést teszi, hogy jól nézek ki, a következő- morbid- választ szoktam adni: *"Akkora urnába Én is beleférek, mint Te!" *


----------



## agotagitti (2008 Augusztus 8)

Hát ez egy aranyos topik Nekem a legtöbb barátnőm átlagos, se nem kövér, se nem sovány, én magam inkább egy kicsit a molett felé húzok (hízok).
Érdekes, hogy bár nem tudatosan (amennyire elmondták), de mintha egyik közeli ismerősömnek sem lenne sem extrém sovány, sem extrém kövér barátja.

Pedig nem hiszem, hogy mind a hasonlókhoz vonzódunk.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 16)

afca írta:


>


:-D Buli lesz? Vagy neadjisten ... nem, leírni sem merem, hogy mi jutott eszembe... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Smaya (2008 Augusztus 16)

Afcaaaaaaaaaaa Te mindenütt ott Vagy ahól lehet csesztetni szegény ducikat?????


----------



## Smaya (2008 Augusztus 16)

b.p. írta:


> :-D Buli lesz? Vagy neadjisten ... nem, leírni sem merem, hogy mi jutott eszembe... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Pedig kíváncsi lennék rá.


----------



## rurik (2008 Október 24)

szerintem a kövérséggel (vagyis a megítélésével) (is) az a probléma, hogy nem tudjuk a mértéket.

ha valakin van öt kiló fölösleg, az még nem kövér, de ha mondjuk plusz harminc, akkor sürgősen tennie kéne valamit az egészségéért.

csak amikor a kövérségről beszélnük, nem szoktuk ezt különválogatni. 
van, aki öt kiló miatt is mély depresszióba esik, más meg kétszerese az ideális testsúlyának és váltig azt hajtogatja, hogy ez így jó.

valahogy az ésszerű középutat kéne megtalálni.


----------



## sode (2008 Október 29)

De mit várhatnál egy olyantól, amikor már nem tud felkelni egy ember ?


----------



## feherwarg (2008 Október 29)

Álítólag a gömb a lgtökéletesebb forma


----------



## feherwarg (2008 Október 29)

Aki fogyni akar annak javasolm a vándortábort


----------



## feherwarg (2008 Október 29)

Vagy a Súlyzőzást,úszást !


----------



## feherwarg (2008 Október 29)

Finom husik vannak odafent  tetszik a látvány


----------



## feherwarg (2008 Október 29)

Az egészség a legfontosabb ha valaki duci és vidám akkor nincs baj


----------



## Baranka16 (2009 Május 26)

Hát én is kissé duci vagyok de sebaj ikyen az alkatom. Bár a közelmúltban rá akadtam a Magyarországon létrejött NINCS DE!
mozgalomra és igazuk van!! Én is befejeztem a kifogásokat, jobban megnézem hogy mit és mennyit eszem, próbálok többet mozogni.
De senki ne várja hogy röntgen felvétel legyek...
Én maradok az egészséges ducinál és kész.


----------



## Melitta (2009 Május 26)

A ducinak is kell lenni valakinek, nem mindenki lehet girnyohuszarlany.
Soha nem voltam sovany igy nem tudom milyen az ha valakinek zorognek a csontjai.valoszinu nem is fogom megtudni soha.
Nem leszek futobajnok,az erobikot se szeretem mert a vegere nem kapok levegot , elvezettel jarok az uszodaba vizi erobikra /erdemes kiprobalni /a sovanyaknak is. Sokkal konyebb nem kin, nem szenvedes a sport hanem elvezet. 
A ducik mindig megkeresik azt a modjat az eletnek ahol jol erzik magukat.
Minden duci vidam mosolygos jo humorerzekkel bir.
Az idegeik finom parnakba van beagyazodva es ezert nem idegesek ellenben a sovany tarsaiktol.
A fiuk a sovanyokat megnezik de a ducikat akarjak meghoditani.
Hiaba divat a csont kellekcio a muveszetek is csak a telt idomokat orokitik meg eroszeretettel.
Ducival elvezet vacsorazni nem szamolja a kaloriat es fagatja ki a pincert ill. lajstromot ad mit hogy keszitsenek el es mire kesz mar a vekony noknek el is megy a maradek etvagya.Ilyen csalodas nalunk nincs. 
Szeretjuk a kenyelmet mindenben ugy butorba ugy mindenben.
Fapadokat nem igen lehet ducik otthonaiba latni , kenyelmes pufa barsonyos fotelokat alakhoz simulo kanapet annal inkabb.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 27)

Igen,szerintem a DUCI egy erdekes-meleg szivu-ember szereto.Ugy-e tudjatok hogy azok is ducik akik mar 5kg-val van tobb mint a megengedet.En is ducinak szuletem es jol erzem magamat a boromben.Es meg sportoltam....kezilabda,mert egy jo sport egy "telteb-alkotnak".
DE......egy ducinak is kell csinalni evente LEGALABB egyszer egy tisztito-kura es az etrend legyen jo( azt jelenti 5xenni keveset es minnel sovanyobb legyen az etrend) es nem felejtkezunk meg meg valamirrol:egeszsegeseb setalni a szabadban vagy tengerparton vagy ahol jol esik,mint "rohangalni"az egyik konditerenhez a masikhoz vagy az egyik "dietetikushoz" a masikhoz.
A ducinak is vannak apro trukkok amivel a test "karbantartasa"kell figyelemben venni.
Egy beszelgetes soran a ducik mindig talalnak mirrol beszelni es TUDNAK jo tarsalgast is letre hozni.
Kivanok mindenkinek kellemes napot,udv.


----------



## mneagota (2009 Október 23)

Mindegy, hogy nézünk ki, csak tudjuk magunkat elfodani!


----------



## Viktória02 (2009 December 28)

*--*

Sok hozzászólónak igaza van és mint tudjuk minden embernek van saját véleménye és izlése is de a helyett,hogy olyas valaki aki nem tudja mi okozza egy másik embernél a túlsúlyt vádaskodik és állandóan azt hajkurássza,hogy fogyjál le mert így nem lehet boldog életed-ahelyett segíthetne barátjaként az illetőnek,mellette lehetne és nem sértő megjegyzéseket tenni a másikra.Vegyük egy ésszerű példának a következőt:

az anorexia betegség,súlyos betegség,halállal végződhet sőt többségben avval is végződik mert az úgy nevezett szépség ideál megöli az embereket de ezt ugye elfogadják az emberek mert ez az ideál.Az anorexia mivel közel áll a gyönyörű lányokhoz,ugye bár ezért azt nem piszkálják.Érdekes..de azt akin van egy kis fleesleg vagy sok felesleg már rögtön előveszik és mindenféle hülyeséggel beetetik,hogy így ronda vagy meg meg fogsz halni.Oké.Aláírom,hgoy a túlsúly veszélyes mert szívbetegséget meg mi egymást okozhat de azaz ember ugyanolyan lény mint egy normális súlyú társa és ha arra van esze a médiának,hogy ezeket a szerencsétleneket ócsárolja míg éheztetni nem kezdik magukat annak ellenére,hogy lehet,hgoy valami betegségtől ilyenek és ez nem tenne jót nekik akkor arra is gondolnia kéne,hogy megmentse az anorexiásokat és a túlsúlyos elhízott egyéneket a haláltól és elfogadtassa a világgal az olyan embereket akik egy kicsit is mások a többitől.Izlés kérdése a dolog de ha valaki azt mondja a másikra,hogy undorító mert van dereka vagy vastag a karja akkor a kövérek meg mondhatnák azt,hogy:ilyen vagyok,nem tudok vagy nem akarok változtatni rajta,nem tagadhatom meg önmagam,nem lehetek más csak az aki vagyok de ha olyannak kéne lennem mint amilyen te vagy akkor inkább ezerszer meghalnék mert olyan önző és kegyetlen,rosszindulatú amilyen vagy soha de soha nem akarok lenni.Inkább megölném magam mert akkor tudnám,hgoy kiálltam magamért és ,hogy tettem a védelmemben valamit,az alakom védelmében és a személyiségemében.Lehet,hogy nem jó olyannak lenni amilyen én vagyok de olyannak se jó amilyen te vagy azért meg megbántottál de ezt te nem tudhatod mert csak magadat látod a tükör előtt és csak is magadat fogod látni mert én nem akarom,hgoy láss.

Ennyih szerintem a lényeg és ezt mindenkinek tudomásul kellene vennie. Nem vagyunk egyformák és nem kéremh,goy mindenki fogadjon el mindenkit de gondolkozzunk már attól,hogy valaki csontvékony vagy duci miben különbözik a többiektől.Ember ő is ahogy mindenki más és azért vagyunk a Földön,hgoy elfogadjuk,szeressük és vigyázzunk egymásra.Ettől szép és kerek az élet de ha valakinek gyülölködni és kötözködni támadna kedve álljon a tükör elé és kötözködjön magával ne másokat bántson meg. És az sem érdekel ha valaki nem ért velem egyet...ha beképzelt libát akarsz feleségül venni tedd meg mert így a helyes mert ez diktálja nekd az a drágalátos média ami előtt naponta több óra hosszát ülsz vagy állsz mit bánom én. 
És a szeretetet nem a menőség fogja meghozni meg az,hogy valakinek cicateste van-e vagy hordó teste.


----------



## Viktória02 (2009 December 28)

és akkor te beszélsz?amikor imádsz enni de ez persze rendjén van,ugye?
Egy telt,duci vagy nevezd ahogy akarod nő nem ehet mert már így igy sok van rajta de te igen mert te tökéletes vagy mi?Te is volták 100 kilo felett..lefogytál..gratulálok érte de azért mert veled ez megesett még a többit nem kéne lenézni mert ez undorító és ezáltal te is az vagy.

Nyugi neked meg a normális emberektől nem kell félned.


----------



## Viktória02 (2009 December 28)

amúgy ez incognitonak ment


----------



## Viktória02 (2009 December 28)

karibcsaj írta:


> nahaaat
> csak most olvasom a jo kis temoszt a fogyizasrol stb.
> Ha en pasi lennek, akkor tutti a nagyseggu cicis csajookat birnam. B)
> Nem birom h mostanaban mindenki olyan kakabelu. Meg kajalni se lehet veluk egy jot mert csak piszkaljak az eteluket.
> ...




egyszerűen az élvezik,hogy ők vannak a középpontban és mindenki dicsérgeti őket és ők nekik jogukban áll a teltebbeket piszkálni.


----------



## Viktória02 (2009 December 28)

dulifuli írta:


> Ne aggodj Karibka, errol en is lemaradtam, de most vegre vegigolvastam, mert elovetted a temat
> Egyszer egy pasi megkerdezte tolem
> -Mennyi volt a legkissebb sulyod?
> Mire a valaszom-Azt hiszem olyan 3 kg korul
> ...


teljes mértékben egyet értek veled csak az a szomorú,hogy a mai világban már egy külön lénynek számít az aki duci...mint például olyan mint az ufó...a kimegy az utcára biztos megnézik de nem azért,hgoy segítsenek neki,nem azért,hgoy megalázhassák,hogy csúfolhassák és kritizálhassák mert ő nem olyan mint ők..a többség,azok akik ugye döntenek több ember izléséről..mert hiába mondják,hgoy nem a divat diktál,az emberek azt hiszik az a helyes és azt követik mert igazából nem tudják maguktól eldönteni,hogy most a csont vagy a hús a jobb ahogy emberben a vékony vagy az asszonyosabb alkat.


----------



## Johannamaria (2011 Július 7)

Mindenki fogadja el magat ugy ahogy van. : ))


----------



## editke86 (2011 Július 21)

Nem vagyok duci, de nagyon szeretem a duci embereket. Sokkal jobb velük lenni, mint a girnyákkal


----------



## Szerana (2011 Július 21)

Magam sem vagyok sovány, kit érdekel ? Jól érzem magam így, ahogy vagyok!


----------



## tkrisz8 (2011 Július 26)

Melitta írta:


> A ducinak is kell lenni valakinek, nem mindenki lehet girnyohuszarlany.
> Soha nem voltam sovany igy nem tudom milyen az ha valakinek zorognek a csontjai.valoszinu nem is fogom megtudni soha.
> Nem leszek futobajnok,az erobikot se szeretem mert a vegere nem kapok levegot , elvezettel jarok az uszodaba vizi erobikra /erdemes kiprobalni /a sovanyaknak is. Sokkal konyebb nem kin, nem szenvedes a sport hanem elvezet.
> A ducik mindig megkeresik azt a modjat az eletnek ahol jol erzik magukat.
> ...


 
Én "girnyohuszárlány" vagyok, nem direkt, és azt látom hogy a pasik igenis szeretik a duci hölgyeket, engem is mindíg piszkálnak hogy hízzak már, csak nem tudok.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 26)

tkrisz8 írta:


> Én "girnyohuszárlány" vagyok, nem direkt, és azt látom hogy a pasik igenis szeretik a duci hölgyeket, engem is mindíg piszkálnak hogy hízzak már, csak nem tudok.


 

Helló "girnyohuszárlány"! A nevem "csonti".Én sem vagyok egy súlyos egyéniség - már. 

Hát igen a FÉRFIAK valóban azokat a hölgyeket szeretik, akiken van mit fogni. Van is egy mondás: a pasik a vékony nőket viszik étterembe, de ágyba töltött galambbal bújnak. Vajon miért?


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 26)

Szerintem sokkal kevesebb kövér ember lenne, ha nem cseszegetnék őket állandóan. A kövérség valami védekezés lehet, de nem úgy ahogy sokan gondolják hogy az evésbe menekülsz, hanem ha van valami körülötted, az a rosszindulatot is felfogja. 



> Nem vagyunk egyformák és nem kéremh,goy mindenki fogadjon el mindenkit de gondolkozzunk már attól,hogy valaki csontvékony vagy duci miben különbözik a többiektől.


Rengeteg mindenben. Ha megnézed, a rosszindulatúbb emberek mind átlagos külsejűek, de a legtöbb duci nőnek gyönyörű, szabályos arca van. A girnyók csak a késtől lesznek szépek. A csinosság csak egy dolog, idővel elmúlik. De te bármikor lefogyhatsz, és tökéletes leszel, főleg hogy sokkal ápoltabb is vagy, ami azért nyomot hagy. Arról már nem is beszélve, hogy hány 40 kilós behízott zsírfenekű nőt látok... izom nulla. Véknyak, de mást nem tudnak felmutatni. 

Ugyanakkor meztelenül annyira nem vagy esztétikus, nehéz veled intenzíven sporolni, pl búvárkodni vagy raftingolni, nem öltözhetsz fel prostituált módjára, stb. Szóval különbség szerintem bőven van, de fene tudja kinek a javára.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 26)

Igazad van Sidhe!

Az ember nevezett el csontinak, mert nagyon lefogytam. Nem fogyókúráztam, egyszerűen így alakult. Alkatilag amúgy sem vagyok egy duci típus (ebben apukámra ütöttem), bár imádok enni. Jókat és sokat.
65-68 kiló voltam régebben. Abbahagytam a fogamzásgátlót és ezzel lement rólam 5-6 kiló. Aztán apukám hosszú betegség után tavaly meghalt és ezzel újabb 5-6 kiló "ment füstbe". Azóta híztam már 3-4 kilót, de bármit eszek-teszek nem jön több rám. De nem baj, ahogy mondani szokták: a remény hal meg utoljára.


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 26)

cat34 írta:


> Igazad van Sidhe!
> 
> Az ember nevezett el csontinak, mert nagyon lefogytam. Nem fogyókúráztam, egyszerűen így alakult. Alkatilag amúgy sem vagyok egy duci típus (ebben apukámra ütöttem), bár imádok enni. Jókat és sokat.
> 65-68 kiló voltam régebben. Abbahagytam a fogamzásgátlót és ezzel lement rólam 5-6 kiló. Aztán apukám hosszú betegség után tavaly meghalt és ezzel újabb 5-6 kiló "ment füstbe". Azóta híztam már 3-4 kilót, de bármit eszek-teszek nem jön több rám. De nem baj, ahogy mondani szokták: a remény hal meg utoljára.



Szerintem próbálj meg izmosodni. Ne nagyon, csak úgy még nőiesre. Szilikont szerinte ne.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 26)

Isten őrizzen a szilikontól. A fenekem lapos (szerintem), azt próbálgatom kicsit formálni. A sport nem jöhet szóba: némi szívproblémám van. A doki szerint nem kell gyógyszer, csak ne sportoljak. Erre megkérdeztem tőle, hogy a villamos utáni futás sportnak számít-e. Érdekes fejet vágott.


----------



## cubixiz (2011 Július 31)

Szerettem ezt a szöveget


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*nincs azzal baj*

csak ne fogyj le


----------



## morzsa16 (2011 Október 7)

fogyj le!


----------



## Vicus 59 (2012 Január 8)

mindenképpen fogyj le.


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

"Ep testben ep lelek"


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Szerintem mindenki olyan legyen, ahogy jól érzi magát. Az utóbbi időben örömmel láttam, hogy plus-size modellek is megjelentek a kifutókon (ami még mindig egy átlagos nő méretének felel meg). Remélem ez a tendencia tovább folytatódik.


----------



## othi (2012 Február 17)

Ha valaki jól érzi magát mindegy hogy sovány vagy teltebb akkor nincs semmi baj,mondjuk az már más kérdés hogy ettől az egészsége hogy alakul!


----------



## makadu (2012 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Melitta (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Aludj, hogy fogyjál!*

*Ottawa ‒ Bizonyítani tudtuk, hogy csak az a fogyókúra lehet sikeres, amelynek szerves része az alvás – összegezte Jean-Phillippe Chaput a kanadai orvosi egyesület szaklapjában közzétett tanulmányában.*

​





Legalább 7 óra alvás kell a karcsú alakhoz.Fotó: Thinkstock
Ő és tudóstársai régóta figyelik túlsúlyos emberek alvási szokásait, és kísérletekkel is alátámasztották, hogy összefüggés van a testsúly és az alvás között.
– Nem arról van szó, hogy ha valaki kevesebbet eszik, többet mozog, és többet alszik, akkor elkezd fogyni – magyarázta Chaput.
– A felismerés lényege, hogy ha egy túlsúlyos ember életformájából hiányzik a legalább hétórás alvás, akkor hiába állítják be a diétáját, és a rendszeres mozgását, hosszú távon nem fogja tudni csökkenteni a testsúlyát - tette hozzá a tudós.

A kutatók hat évvel ezelőtt kezdtek foglalkozni a témával. Olyan túlsúlyos önkénteseket kerestek, akik családi állapot, munkahely vagy más életkörülmény változása miatt több időt tudtak alvásra fordítani, mint korábban. 

Végül azokat válogatták ki, akik korábban éjszakánként csak hat órát aludhattak, a változás után pedig legalább hetet. 

– Múltak a hónapok, majd az évek, és ezek az emberek nem híztak tovább – vázolták, eközben kedvet kaptak a kísérletezéshez.Kidolgoztak egy féléves fogyókúrát, amelynek az alvás volt a legfontosabb eleme, de ezúttal csak nőket vizsgáltak. 

Összesen 245 duci hölgyet választottak ki, és arra jutottak, a legalább hétórás pihentető alvás 33 százalékkal növelte a fogyókúra sikerét. Ezt a kísérletet később 123 túlsúlyos nővel és férfival is megismételték, bár már csak négy hónapon át figyelték őket, az eredmény hasonló volt. Ezek alapján tudni vélik, mi áll a jelenség hátterében.

​– A kialvatlanság befolyással van azon hormonok működésére, amelyek az éhség és a jóllakottság érzését szabályozzák. Ezért fordulhat elő, hogy aki kevesebbet alszik, az éhesebb az átlagosnál, ennél fogva a szükségesnél több élelmet vesz magához – fejtegették a tudósok, akik szerint ez a jelenség a fő oka annak, hogy a keveset alvó embereknél egyetlen fogyókúra sem működik igazán.
Sz. Z. J.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

ez azért jó hir a fogyni szándékozoknak...

persze sztem azért a baj ott kezdődik...,hogy sajnos *a mai rohanó világban.... nem jut túl sok időnk..., hogy odafigyeljünk a helyes alvásra..., mert ha jól megnézzük....az *átlagember kevesebbet alszik éjszakánként napjainkban..., mint száz évvel ezelőtt....,és valójában ahogy csökkent az átlagos éjszakai alvásidőnk..., úgy növekedett a túlsúlyunk és annak számos hűséges útitársa ...különböző betegségekben megnyilvánulva...,*

hiszen * a túlsúlyos emberek kevesebbet alszanak..., mint a normális testsúllyal rendelkező társaik...., 
ugyan is... az elégtelen mennyiségű alvás.... az agyban változásokat eredményez...., ezáltal pedig a hormonok elválasztásának *abnormális* megváltozásához vezet...., igy biza számos egészségügyi probléma merülhet fel a szervezetünkben..., 

pl: egésznapos álmosság érzete..., gyors hangulat ingadozás...., a fránya depresszió..., no meg ugye a megváltozott *étkezési szokások és nagyobb éhségérzet..., *amik következtében pedig további alvászavarokkal zárul be az ördögi kör...., 

a normál súlyú emberek naponta átlagosan *16 perccel* alszanak többet...., mint a túlsúlyosak....,és ez bizony azt jelenti..., hogy az egy éjszakára jutó *alvásidő akár 20-30 perccel *való megnyújtása.... segíthet a súlyfeleslegtől való megszabadulásban...., 
azért sztem nagyon fontos...,hogy maga az alvásunk minősége milyen is..., mert ugye van az ún. "pihenésszegény alvás".... (NRS = Nonrestorative Sleep)...,ami sajnos mára már.... napjaink modern és iparosodott társadalmának köszönhető...., vagy is valojában az emberek fáradtan kelnek fel reggelente...., és az egész napjukat ingerlékenyebben töltik...., kevésbé tudnak koncentrálni...., és talán rosszabb teljesítményt nyújtanak a munkájukban..., még annak ellenére is..., hogy elegendő számú órát töltöttek alvással...., 
és mi magunk is tapasztalhatjuk..., hogy a "pihenésszegény alvás" ....az emberek és a saját életünkben is....számos betegségben is szerepet játszik...., például a szívbetegségek..., a fibromyalgia (krónikus, nem gyulladásos fájdalomszindróma)...., a depresszió és a mára már "trendi" diabétesz is...., 

no akkor most ennyit csak....és talán ugy Ui.nak:
*
a fogyáshoz az alváson keresztül vezet az út...., döccenjünk ki a mindennapok megszokott kerékvágásából...., és felejtsük el azokat a dolgokat...., amiket megszoktunk...,

Próbáljunk tehát ki valami újat minden nap!*
*Hurrá! Felejtsük hát el a diétákat..., és rázzuk fel a párnánkat!*:..:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Szeptember 24)

ezt a 7 óra alvást sem mindegy, hogy mikor bonyolítod, mert nem ugyanaz ha 3-1o-ig alszol, vagy 11-6-ig. az előző nem ér semmit, sőt, lassítja az anyagcserét.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

AndiC írta:


> ezt a 7 óra alvást sem mindegy, hogy mikor bonyolítod, mert nem ugyanaz ha 3-1o-ig alszol, vagy 11-6-ig. az előző nem ér semmit, sőt, lassítja az anyagcserét.




való igaz...,hogy az alvás lassitja az anyagcserénket...,és valojában alváskor a testünkegy ugymond energiamegőrzési módba megy át...,hiszen a testünk nyugalmi állapotban van..., ezért lassabban alakítja át a 
táplálékot energiává... és oxigént is kevesebbet használ fel...,az alvás ideje végül is a napszak bármely óráiban lehetségesek...,mert vegyük a maditációt...ami szintén lassitja az anyagcsere müködésünket...és meditálni is bármely szakában lehet a nap 24 órájában...
ugyan is az alvás ideje alatt 4-5 óra kell az anyagcsere 8%-os csökkenéséhez..., meditációban fél óra alatt 
képes akár 20%-kal is lassulni...,
szóval sztem az alvás és ezen bellül is egy jó kiadós alvás...fogyaszt is...és persze nyugodttá tesz minket..., energikusabbak és egészségesebbek leszünk...,
különben meg azt tapasztalgattam és mai napig is...,hogy biza a rosszul és keveset alvók... általában alacsonyabb tápértékű élelmiszereket választanak...( A Ducik topikban azért erre akad ellen példa is bőven)
*no meg igy gyakorlatilag a nasik is elkerülhetők...mi több az "egyestés" hűtőgép-kiürítő bajnokságból is kiszállhatunk...*


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Szeptember 25)

Alvással, vagy anélkül, nekem most egyenes arányban kell fogynom az unokám gyarapodásával ellentétben, mert össze vagyunk nőve testileg- lekileg és a térgyeim nem bírják már tovább a terhelést.kiss


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

AndiC írta:


> ezt a 7 óra alvást sem mindegy, hogy mikor bonyolítod, mert nem ugyanaz ha 3-1o-ig alszol, vagy 11-6-ig. az előző nem ér semmit, sőt, lassítja az anyagcserét.



Ne felejtsük el, hogy az alvásigény egyénenként erősen eltérhet.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

kovacsistvan.197 írta:


> Ne felejtsük el, hogy az alvásigény egyénenként erősen eltérhet.



Sokszor pusztán időpocsékolásnak érezzük az alvást..., pedig egy létfontosságú folyamat....,amely tele van meglepetésekkel...,
a pihenés mellett azonban problémákat is okozhat...,
maga az *alvás-ébrenlét *ciklikusan és ritmusosan változó tevékenysége a szervezetünknek.., 
hiszen mint már irtam is...alvásközben a testünk* "takarékos üzemmódba"* kapcsol..., valójában ilyenkor pihen és regenerálódik..., gyakorlatilag a környezettel való kapcsolatunk nagyon laza...,
igaz és nem is vitatott.., hogy maga az emberek alvásigénye más és más..., egyénenként változó..., mégis elmondhatjuk..., hogy egy átlagos felnőtt embernek...biza *minimum napi** 6-9** óra alvásra van szüksége..., mert tovább ragozva azt mondom és tapasztalatom alapján..., hogy a túl sok és a túl kevés alvás is fáradtsághoz..., kimerültséghez és egyéb problémákhoz vezethet..,*

egyébiránt testünk alvást irányító folyamatai...és ez viszont *mindenkinél egyforma*..., Kb:* 90 perces* ciklusokként szabályozzák alvásunkat..., 
és ezeknek a váltakozó ciklusoknak két nagy csoportjavan: a* REM* alvás és a *non-REM* alvás...,
a *REM alvás az amikor ** gyors a szemmozgás*...,és itt történik voltaképpen az *álomtevékenységünk..,*
a*non-REM* alvás...viszont magát a *mély alvásunkat *jelenti...,mert ebben a fázisban...lelassulnak az agy hullámaink..., 

minden esetre sztem azért aki alvászavarokkal küzd...nem árt ha terepszemlét tart önmagában...,mert az alvászavarok és igények eltérésében...befolyásoló tényezők lehetnek...a különböző* lelki betegségek*...és persze számos *testi betegség is*...,és ezek a problémák mindenkinél megjelenhetnek... kísérő problémák nélkül is...,

"Négy nagy csoportba sorolhatjuk az alvászavarokat: 
*
inszomnia*
– Ebben az esetben álmatlanságról beszélhetünk. Ez a leggyakoribb alvásprobléma. Ilyenkor a páciens fáradt, kimerült, szeretne aludni, de nem tud vagy nagyon korán felébred.
*
hiperszomnia*
– Ez nappali aluszékonyságot jelent. A beteg alszik eleget, mégis fáradtnak, álmosnak érzi magát napközben.
*
paraszomnia*
– Alvás alatt fellépő és azt zavaró mozgásjelenségeket sorolhatunk ide. A legismertebb paraszomnia az alvajárás.
*
alvás-ébrenlét ciklus zavarai*
– A naponta ismétlődő ciklikusságot szabályzó agyi központok nem működnek megfelelően, emiatt a beteg képes a nappal közepén elaludni."


Szóval a magam részéről aki baromi rossz alvó vagyok...(igaz vannak lelki és betegségből eredő okok), 
azt mondom:
*
mindenkinek aki küzd az alvással...annak nem árt az alvászavarok tekintetében.... mindenképpen először rendbe tenni a saját alváshigiéniáját!*

*nagyon fontosnak tartom figyelni arra..., hogy rendszeresen és idejében térjünk nyugovóra..., valamint az azonos időpontban..., nem túl későn való ébredésre is..!*

*baromira fontos és lényeges egyébként a fekhely..., annak elhelyezése...,milyensége,maga az alváshelyünk...környezeti minősége! *

*Jó magam semmi féle segedelmesnek titulált pirulákat és színes kis bogyókat nem szedek altatónak..., mert az a véleményem...,hogy: mindenféle** "ránk tukmált" ártani nem használ úgy sem gyógyszer**...* 
*csak és kizárólag...az alvás problémán segítenek esetleg...,és amúgy is rendszeres szedésük 2 héten túl úgy sem nem javasolt...,

és ahhoz, hogy aludni tudjunk a "kegyszerek" nélkül..., inkább a háttérben megbújó nehézségeket kell feltárnunk...,amihez azért nem feltétlen szükségeltetik szakemberhez fordulni..., vagy esze veszetten rohanni egy**pszichológus terepautához.... kemény pénzekért...**
*
*Tudjátok-e?*
*Az ember életének egyharmadát alvással tölti. Az alvászavar csökkentheti teljesítőképességünket, szorongáshoz, illetve hangulat- vagy szexuális zavarokhoz is vezethet...
és a jó alvás valóban segít a testsúlyunk csökkenésében
*


----------



## izaka (2012 November 9)

Fogyókúrázó embertársaimnak üzenem, hogy sajnos a hízókúra sem jobb dolog... sőt... Én kis vékonyan sokkal jobban el tudom képzelni, h könnyebb "nem enni", mint enni, ha nem tudsz... Bár nem vonom kétségbe, hogy mindkét dolog egyenlően nehéz dolog...


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Vonzerő kell, nem szépség! A nők imádnivalóak. Barna, szőke, alacsony, magas, eszik, nem eszik... ez mind az ő dolga. Az enyém, hogy hagyjam magam elbűvölni


----------



## karma100 (2013 Február 2)

és ha nem vagyok kövér hanem éppen hízni akarok?


----------



## fefe66 (2013 Július 4)

Elnézést, hölgyeim, hogy így kívülállóként (hím) ideorcátlankodom, de egy igazi nőn igenis kell legyen mit megfogni! Férfiember meg mázsánál kezdődik


----------



## Noia (2013 Július 4)

TH6777 írta:


> Sokszor pusztán időpocsékolásnak érezzük az alvást..., pedig egy létfontosságú folyamat....,amely tele van meglepetésekkel...,
> a pihenés mellett azonban problémákat is okozhat...,
> maga az *alvás-ébrenlét *ciklikusan és ritmusosan változó tevékenysége a szervezetünknek..,
> hiszen mint már irtam is...alvásközben a testünk* "takarékos üzemmódba"* kapcsol..., valójában ilyenkor pihen és regenerálódik..., gyakorlatilag a környezettel való kapcsolatunk nagyon laza...,
> ...


 
Tudj meg róla többet:
http://szerkeszto.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=35578113


----------



## judubabó (2013 Október 31)

Én duci vagyok de nem bánom, voltam már 20 kg-al könnyebb, nem volt túl jó időszaka az életemnek, most viszont boldog vagyok, nagyon! A párom kifejezetten erre bukik, ez szerencse, pedig ő a magas vékony alkat aki bármit, bármikor, bármennyit ehet egy dkg-ot sem szed fel, de így legalább az én adagom felét is megeszi, ami jó módszer a fogyáshoz. De én azt ajánlom mindenkinek, hogy fogadja el magát, amin tud javítson de ne drasztikus módszerekkel,(már annyi marhaságot hallottam nőtársaimtól), azt meg mindenki verje ki a fejéből, hogy ha lefogy tuti párt talál és boldog élete lesz, ha yalakinek csak ez számít az már régen rossz. Mindenki nézzen tükörbe és lássa magát szépnek(ezt is gyakorolni kell), sokkal boldogabb lesz mint egy zsírleszívástól, vagy a hetekig tartó koplalástól. Másokra hallgatni pedig nem mindig kifizetődő, a sértésekre figyelni meg önkínzás, sokkal könnyebb másokban hibákat keresni és kéretlen tanácsokkal ellátni, vagy bántani "jó szándékkal" mert attól majd észhez tér,az én módszerem hogy meghallgatom, mosolygok, aztán elfelejtem, nincs stressz, jól alszom, boldog vagyok a bőrömben, de én én vagyok. Mindenkinek boldog életet!Szeressétek magatokat!


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

incognito írta:


> Meg annyit ehez, hogy imadok enni es egyaltalan nem fogyokurazok.


Jól teszed.


----------



## Poem of Everyone's Soul (2014 Február 17)

Bele olvasgatva a témába csak azt tudom mondani hogy a társadalom nem toleráns azok felé akik nem követik a konformizmusát, ez nem csak test súlyra igaz hanem úgy általában bármire. Ha túl okos vagy, túl buzgó, túl aktív, túl X, túl Y akkor biztos lehetsz benne hogy ki fogod váltani mások rosszallását.
A mondás szerint a leginkább kiálló szög kapja az első ütést.

Különbözünk. Senkinek nincs joga megítélni a másikat csak azért mert az nem passzol a személyes értékrendjébe.
Ennyivel lehet összefoglalni a témát.


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

Én meg eddig azt hittem, nem a külső számít. Tényleg.


----------



## NPE (2014 Május 19)

Sajnos a külső az első megítélés alapja. Nagyon is számít.


----------



## varadiiza (2014 Június 18)

kövér:molett,teltkarcsú,formás,gömbölyű-csupa kellemes szó,miért nem mindjárt daginak neveztek engem,aki 150 cm,85kg...


----------



## lona1224 (2014 Június 21)

Épp ma olvastam:
"Az igazi férfi a telt nőket szereti,
csak a kutyák játszanak csonttal!"
Na akkor erről ennyit


----------



## Geng Krisztián (2014 Augusztus 20)

"...leginkább kiálló szög kapja az első ütést."

Soha nem hallottam még ezt a mondást, de beépítettem a gyűjteményembe. Mondjuk a magam részéről, én abszolút kedvelem, ill. maximálisan támogatom az individuális személyeket. Ők legalább nem untatnak.


----------



## klajo (2015 Szeptember 6)

lona1224 írta:


> Épp ma olvastam:
> "Az igazi férfi a telt nőket szereti,
> csak a kutyák játszanak csonttal!"
> Na akkor erről ennyit


Vonaton is a párnás az első osztály....


----------



## av10 (2017 Augusztus 27)

Én is imádok enni, főleg egészségesebb kajákat, mint pl. a sonkás palacsinta (fokhagymával,salátával)!


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Sosem szabad valakit megítélni csak a külsőségek alapján és mindenképpen fogadjuk el olyannak magunkat amilyen.


----------



## Abaka111 (2017 Október 17)

Én szakítás után híztam vissza 20 kgot sajna. Megviselt. Lehet gyengeség, de az első igazi szerelem volt, és hiába, már volt más kapcsolatom, az első szerelem mindig véget ér de örökké tart...


----------



## lona1224 (2017 Október 17)

Egyébként sem vagyunk kövérek csak nagyobb felületen vagyunk SZÉPEK! !!!!


----------



## Ella03 (2017 Október 17)

klajo írta:


> Vonaton is a párnás az első osztály....


hihi 
ezt megjegyzem


----------



## Marissa111 (2019 Február 1)

Én is. Na és?
Kicsi, kövér, hörcsög-mókus-sündisznó vagyok.
És szép


----------



## DanielXYZ (2019 Február 1)

Vissza-vissza olvasgatva, egy nagy igazság szolgájon figyelmeztetésül:

valaki vagy öreg - vagy kövér.A kettö együtt nem megy.

A túlsuly potenciálisan magában hordozza egy csomó krónikus betegség forrását.(Diabetes, keringési zürök, tumoros elváltozások,meg,meg)


----------



## vandorcsillag (2019 Február 1)

DanielXYZ írta:


> Vissza-vissza olvasgatva, egy nagy igazság szolgájon figyelmeztetésül:
> 
> valaki vagy öreg - vagy kövér.A kettö együtt nem megy.
> 
> A túlsuly potenciálisan magában hordozza egy csomó krónikus betegség forrását.(Diabetes, keringési zürök, tumoros elváltozások,meg,meg)



Mi van akkor,ha 60kg valaki és szívinfarktust kap és 2-es típusú cukorbeteg lesz?
Oly sokan elitélik a kövér embereket,de halvány fogalmuk sincs miért a többletsúly.


----------



## DanielXYZ (2019 Február 1)

Mi van akkor,ha 60kg valaki és szívinfarktust kap és 2-es típusú cukorbeteg lesz?
A leirt eset ezekkel a paraméterek nem jellemzö. Persze,nem kizárt. Azaz, soha nem mond hogy soha - csak épp nem fedi le az esetek döntö többségét.
"
de halvány fogalmuk sincs miért a többletsúly"
A többletsulynak pedig erös oka/okai van/vannak s az ok jó eséllyel élesen körülhatárolható.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2019 Február 1)

DanielXYZ írta:


> Mi van akkor,ha 60kg valaki és szívinfarktust kap és 2-es típusú cukorbeteg lesz?
> A leirt eset ezekkel a paraméterek nem jellemzö. Persze,nem kizárt. Azaz, soha nem mond hogy soha - csak épp nem fedi le az esetek döntö többségét.
> "
> de halvány fogalmuk sincs miért a többletsúly"
> A többletsulynak pedig erös oka/okai van/vannak s az ok jó eséllyel élesen körülhatárolható.



Akkor én kivétel vagyok ,egy nagy kiterjedésű elülső fali infarktust kaptam és nyomatéknak 2-s típusú cukorbetegséget.
Úgy látszik a paramétereim roppant tetszettek az infarktusnak és a cukorbetegségnek.
A többletsúlyról pedig nagyon hasznos elolvasni tibya által feltett Golyóálló diétát.
Nálunk a faluba az a mondás járja,hogy ma én, holnap te ,ezért ne itéld meg az embereket.
A tudósok által felállított paraméterek arra jók,hogy megalázzák az embereket, ha nem felelsz meg
A paramétereken túl is van élet,és lehet,hogy boldogabb is.
További szép napot,kellemes hétvégét.


----------



## DanielXYZ (2019 Február 1)

A hiperszenzitiv kiegyensulyozatlanságodat ha félreteszed, akkor nyilván rájössz arra, hogy nem itéltem meg senkit.Mindamellett,

a vitakulturád szinvonala számomra nem szint, ergo, én a továbbiakban nem fogok megnyilatkozni.Rendben?


----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 1)

Abban azert egyet erthetunk, hogy egeszsegesen nem szoktak meghalni, hacsak....nem esik az ember fejere egy feltegla.
Vilag eletembe probaltam fogyokurazni de a siker az rendre elmaradt. 
Az sem igaz minden duci szivabajos vagy diabetes, ugy nem igaz mint a tudorak esetben azok is majd 50%-ban beleesnek ugy hogy soha egy cigit nem szivtak el.
Az infaktus utan talan soha nem lehet ugy felepulni, hogy sportolova valjon az ember.Kimeletesen lehet setafikalni is mert azonnal jelentkeznek a nem kellemes tunetek es meg melle tarsul valamilyen nyavaja a tudovel a diabetesszel stb.
Az osszes sztereoid keszitmeny es legtobbszor adjak is hogy rendesen kapjon levegot az ember mind + kilokat ragaszt fel anelkul hogy zabalna az ember.
Nep betegseg ma a depresszio ami szinten sok emberre csak ugy ragassza a kilokat es meg sok egyeb nyavaja .Az orokletes bajok is kozrejatszodhatnak.


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 9)

Ez az előbb leírt hízásra hajlamosság sem betegség se nem lelki betegség
Összehasonlítva az alkoholfüggők mosdatásával
Jobban gond és sokat nem tud tenni ellene a arra hajlamos
Ez genetikai adottság és persze lelki hajlami a ki mivel és hányszor jutalmazza magát.
A depresszióra hajlamosság is a jutalmazd magad felé löki.
Aki gyakran szomorú több csalódás éri az épp az evésben talál kicsi vigasztalást.
A csoki meg tudvalevőleg boldogság forrás


----------

